

Ask HN: Are there any disadvantages to being niche? - twidlit

It seems everyone is preaching the niche way in terms of doing a startup. Its hard to believe that being niche has no cons to its pros. So what are some of the disadvantages of going niche?
======
jacquesm
That you will have to be too many things to too many people at the same time.
By going 'niche' you can concentrate on a subset of the problems, while at the
same time validating the method. Once you've done that expanding from your
niche will allow you to capture the larger market much easier than if you were
to try to start that way.

It also limits the exposure of your 'gaffes' to the audience in the niche.

Also, you ask opposite questions in your title and the text.

~~~
twidlit
Sorry, edited my poor subtext. :) thanks for answering.

